# Cost for privates



## soccerchauffer33 (Dec 15, 2017)

My 2009 son wants to try some privates over the winter break. Located in Oceanside. Any idea what an hour cost or even a half an hour session.


----------



## YNWA 96 (Dec 15, 2017)

Between $40 - $60 an hour.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 15, 2017)

I've seen from $20-$140 an hour....$20 for a college or HS student just looking to work out with your kid and help them practice...$100 for a licensed experienced keeper coach.  $40 seems about right for a licensed coach with experience (not that the license matters for those purposes) if you aren't looking for a specialists (like a Coerver specialist), you aren't using a business to book that gets a commission (like Coachup.com) and some will evengive breaks if you pay for multiple lessons at once.  As with other things, the rule is you generally get what you pay for, though buyer beware.


----------



## G03_SD (Dec 16, 2017)

isn't it a bit early for privates for 09s? I think kids this age would have more fun doing camps.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 16, 2017)

G03_SD said:


> isn't it a bit early for privates for 09s? I think kids this age would have more fun doing camps.


The issue with camps is that without reinforcement of what you learn you quickly forget, and even if the head instructor is great some of the assistants may not be.  Trainers at that age can be really good for teaching the fundamentals of proper technique (especially if the coach follows the CalSouth recommended curriculum and engages in guided self-learning because that leaves very little time to teach proper technique to individual players).  If the parent knows soccer, is willing to put in the time, and has a good teaching relationship with the child, then of course it's easier and cheaper for the parent to just work with the kid, but not all parents do.


----------



## Josep (Dec 16, 2017)

Privates are fine but does the kid really have something specific to work on?  That’s the point of privates in my mind. 

Just getting your kids privates without a specific plan or goal, beyond “getting better” is probably a waste. 

Most kids can go out and spent a lot of time on their own on a ball and improve.


----------



## Toch (Dec 17, 2017)

Don’t go line someone’s pockets yet. Take your time and do your homework. Find out who will work for your kid... and it sounds like this is more for you than for your kid. I doubt many 09 kids are asking their parents for private lessons


----------



## Surfref (Dec 17, 2017)

soccerchauffer33 said:


> My 2009 son wants to try some privates over the winter break. Located in Oceanside. Any idea what an hour cost or even a half an hour session.


Your 8 year old wants to do privates?  Most 8 year olds don’t know what privates are unless their parents tell them.  Be honest, you want your 8 year old to do privates.  Just find a holiday soccer camp and let him have fun with other kids while learning a few new skills.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 17, 2017)

Id find a small group or do it on your own. Most things worked on at that age are going to be foot drills and plyo. Some drills need a partner so good to be in small group at times. Also keeps cost down. Here in South OC i recommend Burfi Hoffman, set up similar probably to what the 1x of week is done here:https://schools.fcbarcelona.us/sandiego/#

Most coaches,academies,companies offerimg the service will be similar. Whay differs is the coaches and the cost. More $ isnt always better. Coachup.com prices with some of these coaches are absurd


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 17, 2017)

I was going to my smallest this thing, for the price it was worth a look. If the kid uses it a dozen time it was cheaper than privates. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dribbleup/dribbleup-smart-soccer-ball

Its sold out on amazon. Would have to wait to get it


----------



## Josep (Dec 17, 2017)

I have no affiliation.  My kid has trained with him.  I just got this in email today. 

*Premier Youth Soccer Academy
Dear Premier Youth Soccer Academy Families,
let us finish together a fantastic 2017 Soccer Year at the Winter Soccer Camp December 27 & 28
register today at http://www.premieryouthsocceracademy.com/register/
and save your Child/s a spot for the Camp!*

*POWERFUL PREPARATION FOR STATE CUP, NATIONAL CUP & TRY-OUTS!* 
*Designed for all levels of experience, players will perfect fundamentals while learning advanced tactics, including mental focus, insider tricks, coordination, ball control, passing, shooting, dribbling, trapping and tackling*

*"High Level Professional Coaching Staff"
Played in the MLS / National Team's
German Bundesliga 
and Top Clubs in Europa
Program Information
December 27 & 28
La Paz Sports Park, Laguna Niguel
Age: 6 - 16 
2  Half-Day Camp – 9:00 – 12:00 
Fee: $85*


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 17, 2017)

Josep said:


> Privates are fine but does the kid really have something specific to work on?  That’s the point of privates in my mind.
> 
> Just getting your kids privates without a specific plan or goal, beyond “getting better” is probably a waste.
> 
> Most kids can go out and spent a lot of time on their own on a ball and improve.


A few people on the board have taken our kids to Burgi Hoffman. Great coach. Think the OP might be looking for local to Oceanside - unless they have extra time to travel


----------



## Josep (Dec 17, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> A few people on the board have taken our kids to Burgi Hoffman. Great coach. Think the OP might be looking for local to Oceanside - unless they have extra time to travel



If he’s still at capo, it’s not that far From Oceanside.   It’s not close for sure.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 17, 2017)

Josep said:


> If he’s still at capo, it’s not that far From Oceanside.   It’s not close for sure.


Still at Capo. Yeah depends on time. A few in kids old group came from as far north oc as u can get - but had moms that could make it work.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Dec 18, 2017)

We use privates to work on the things you just can’t do enough of in practice. Technical touches (dribbling and receiving) and finishing. It also gives them a short (30-45 minutes) fun workout on an off day. Definitely not all year but it is good to sprinkle in some for a few months then back off.  I have seen $50-100/hour for quality privates.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 18, 2017)

1dad2boys said:


> We use privates to work on the things you just can’t do enough of in practice. Technical touches (dribbling and receiving) and finishing. It also gives them a short (30-45 minutes) fun workout on an off day. Definitely not all year but it is good to sprinkle in some for a few months then back off.  I have seen $50-100/hour for quality privates.


Exactly. Really no time for these drills during club practice. Off season or for warm up maybe. Some coaches take an entire practice doing drills - those teams i see tend perform poorly since they really train for game play for less than an hour or 1 practice a week. 

Just have to watch out for guys charging a lot and just tossing cones on the ground. "Cone tossers" who do some drills but nothing you havent seen before. See it everywhere. Seen a coach kick balls out on the ground and talk to other coaches as a player took shots over a dummy - at least he hauled out a dummy. I dont knock anyone making extra money but at least put a plan forth and do some work. Also avoid ppl trying to charge 300/hr bcuz they play on a local USL team.


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 18, 2017)

Individual - $50-$60
2 ppl - $25-$30
3/4 ppl - $20 - $25 (don't recommend)
Have a clear plan for what you would like the trainer to be working on.  Challenge the player with the things that get them uncomfortable and that they typically don't work on during their regular practices.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 18, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> Individual - $50-$60
> 2 ppl - $25-$30
> 3/4 ppl - $20 - $25 (don't recommend)
> Have a clear plan for what you would like the trainer to be working on.  Challenge the player with the things that get them uncomfortable and that they typically don't work on during their regular practices.


you must have bad experiences with small groups. best training my kid has had is in small groups. really depends on who is training them. especially if they are being trained for speed, sometimes good thing to have a 4-6 kid gap rest between certain drills.


----------



## Lightning Red (Dec 18, 2017)

Not_that_Serious said:


> you must have bad experiences with small groups. best training my kid has had is in small groups. really depends on who is training them. especially if they are being trained for speed, sometimes good thing to have a 4-6 kid gap rest between certain drills.


They haven't been "bad" experiences.  I have noticed that the girls have been able to get much more out of the sessions when in smaller groups.  They seem to be more focused and gives them more touches.  I would agree that "speed/strength/conditioning/agility" training is a much different experience.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 18, 2017)

Lightning Red said:


> They haven't been "bad" experiences.  I have noticed that the girls have been able to get much more out of the sessions when in smaller groups.  They seem to be more focused and gives them more touches.  I would agree that "speed/strength/conditioning/agility" training is a much different experience.


yeah if you bring a group of kids, doesnt work out sometimes, but that is usually a function of the kids not focusing (as you touched on). some parents i know had to split dates to get kids to focus, but harder to do if you are car pooling kids. at the advice of the trainer, i moved my kid to an older group, and it was night and day focus. my kid use to complain that some kids were too distracted and not providing quality balls - which he said made him look like he was not focused or putting in a good effort. 

yeah when they do speed and agility training, kids would be in a world of hurt if only a couple of kids. would be a lot of down time and give the appearance kids arent training much. when its 100 in the summer, i tend to like the bigger groups more.


----------



## soloyosh (Dec 18, 2017)

Buy some pop-up goals.
Have him contact his teammates saying he will be at <insert name here> park at <insert time here> AM/PM to play soccer.
Sit and watch him figure it out.

If there is some technical deficiency that you guys are worried about, fair enough.  Setup a private to address that.  Don't to privates for the sake of privates.  Have a goal going in.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't get why the op and other posters always get flamed for wanting extra training for their kids. (ulittles especially) 

We live in a new era. Kids don't play in the streets or parks anymore. Privates / clinics / camps are the new modern play for all sports. 

If you want extra work you'll need to take the plunge if your payers truly interested.

Again, do what your player wants but don't listen to the posters telling you "ball and a walls all you need". I don't care how self motivated one is. Repetition like that's going to get boring sooo fast especially for younger kids. You try going in your back yard and kick the ball against the house for an hour. Your going to be done in 5 mins. 

Find a trainer, get rates. Most discount for 3 kids. Keep pricing in reason. Don't break the bank at this age so your target price should be between $20-25 hr for group, no more then $40 for an individual. You'll be very supprised if you find someone decent how much improvement you'll see over a few sessions.


----------



## soloyosh (Dec 18, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> This worked 15 years ago. Not anymore.
> 
> You very well know this doesn't work in So. California. The lawsuit capital of the world. Too much risk involved regardless of how well you know the other family's.


Still works for my 10 year old and his buds.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I guess I am a bad parent.  LOL.


----------



## Woobie06 (Dec 18, 2017)

I think the majority here is right on it...nothing beats playing, live situational experiences, and just getting out there....a bunch of the kids on my DD's team play Futsal on Friday or Saturday's a couple times a month even in season depending on the season schedule....they play, hang out, and have fun....much better than their heads down on their devices....the privates absolutely need to be focused with a goal in mind....I was just texting our DD's Trainer/Private Coach about training on Tuesday night and about what specifically do we want to focus on during the session.  There always needs to be a goal and focus.  IMHO...getting an assessment on strengths/weaknesses, and having the trainer actually watch a game of two can really help...there is one trainer who works with a couple girls on our team and he was at about 3 games this season watching the kids.  He incorporates what he sees with feedback from the kids/parents and they set goals to improve in a couple of areas.  It is not a shotgun approach to just see what sticks.  Somebody wrote on this thread, you get what you pay for and I believe that is right-on.  

The right private trainer/coach can make a big difference...but only if the kid wants it and wants to be there...we did not start privates until our kid asked how she could get better, and that was in February (she is an '06)...we did all the club provided stuff, etc. with her teammates before that and it was more about the social aspect than really training to get better.


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 18, 2017)

...........


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 18, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> I think the majority here is right on it...nothing beats playing, live situational experiences, and just getting out there....a bunch of the kids on my DD's team play Futsal on Friday or Saturday's a couple times a month even in season depending on the season schedule....they play, hang out, and have fun....much better than their heads down on their devices....the privates absolutely need to be focused with a goal in mind....I was just texting our DD's Trainer/Private Coach about training on Tuesday night and about what specifically do we want to focus on during the session.  There always needs to be a goal and focus.  IMHO...getting an assessment on strengths/weaknesses, and having the trainer actually watch a game of two can really help...there is one trainer who works with a couple girls on our team and he was at about 3 games this season watching the kids.  He incorporates what he sees with feedback from the kids/parents and they set goals to improve in a couple of areas.  It is not a shotgun approach to just see what sticks.  Somebody wrote on this thread, you get what you pay for and I believe that is right-on.
> 
> The right private trainer/coach can make a big difference...but only if the kid wants it and wants to be there...we did not start privates until our kid asked how she could get better, and that was in February (she is an '06)...we did all the club provided stuff, etc. with her teammates before that and it was more about the social aspect than really training to get better.


forgot to add something you pointed out. good to get training from someone outside the club so things arent always "doing great" or "efforting well" when you ask for an assessment. trainers who tend to do training for a living often get out to games to see how players are doing . usually from a distance - their version of the Prime Directive. 

others mention just going to the park. that is great as well. anything to get a touch on the ball. issue is can they or their friends correct each other's bad habits? not usually, since they usually develop the habit having fun with other kids. on the flip side, the club system (which includes private training system) tends to limit/stifle the style kids develop when playing with their friends - the stuff your kid gets yelled at if they do it in a game. damn that Neymar trying to make the game fun. good to have a balance, but kids do need more than some nets a park these days


----------



## Chalklines (Dec 18, 2017)

ATRTDT said:


> This worked 15 years ago. Not anymore.
> 
> You very well know this doesn't work in So. California. The lawsuit capital of the world. Too much risk involved regardless of how well you know the other family's.


My neighbors being sued over a backyard basketball game leading into a broken nose from the ball coming off the rim wrong. 

They knew the other family for 3 years


----------



## soloyosh (Dec 18, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> My neighbors being sued over a backyard basketball game leading into a broken nose from the ball coming off the rim wrong.
> 
> They knew the other family for 3 years


Go to the park.  Let the city assume the liability. LOL.


----------



## Woobie06 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry that struck a nerve....That's a joke right?  You can't be serious....what a bunch of pitiful, horrible people to sue over kids playing...that kid is in for a rough youth...can't imagine the kid getting invited or allowed into other peoples homes....Is it going to come to the point where you will have to sign a release every-time a kid goes to a friends to play, has a friend over, or has any interaction at all...next you know people will sue for hurt feelings...forgot...already happens.

Maybe parents will start suing clubs and coaches over playing time due to the emotional distress it caused Johnny or Sally.  I'm printing up waivers...


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 18, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> Go to the park.  Let the city assume the liability. LOL.


If you've organized it and invited the kids, and a kid gets hurt for a reason other than a defect in the park (e.g. a gopher hole), depending on the circumstances they still might come after you and (gasp) win...for example, if one kid plays too rough and breaks another's nose that has nothing to do with the city's liability but they'll say it was your failure to provide adequate supervision, particularly if you just "let them play" or worse were reading a book or went away while this was happening.  Not saying it would happen...just in our overly litigious society it could.


----------



## soloyosh (Dec 18, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> If you've organized it and invited the kids, and a kid gets hurt for a reason other than a defect in the park (e.g. a gopher hole), depending on the circumstances they still might come after you and (gasp) win...for example, if one kid plays too rough and breaks another's nose that has nothing to do with the city's liability but they'll say it was your failure to provide adequate supervision, particularly if you just "let them play" or worse were reading a book or went away while this was happening.  Not saying it would happen...just in our overly litigious society it could.


Most times I’m not even there. LOL.


----------



## Grace T. (Dec 18, 2017)

The [hopefully definitive ] comparison of the various ways (outside of club practice) kids have of getting extra touches on the ball.  Feel free to provide input.  YMMV.  I'd think ideally a kid should have a mix of these during their soccer education.

Self-Practice (e.g., banging against a wall, Coerver exercises).  Pros: cheap; repetition is a great way to improve; some kids are mature and/or motivated enough to do it.  Cons: Could be boring and hard to keep the kid's attention; can't practice certain things without a partner; might learn bad habits if no correction.

Practice with Parent.  Pros: cheap; parent might have best idea what coach wants kid to work on; good way to bond and spend time with the kids; parent might be easier to schedule than more organized activities.  Cons: Parents might not really know what kid needs to work on or might not fully understand the technique, particularly if they haven't played; some kids push back on parenting.

Camps. Pros: can be fun; meet other players; might learn new things; can work on techniques which require more than 1 person; taught by people with soccer experience.  Cons: without repetition and reinforcement techniques learned in camp can be easily forgotten; might not be worth the bang for the buck; even if the head coach is great assistants may not be; talent levels may vary greatly; some camps are more serious than others; claims of ID sometimes are dubious.

Recurring soccer clinics and small group training.  Pros: cheaper than privates; recurring reinforcement of techniques learned; can work on techniques which require more than 1 person; taught by people with soccer experience and with motivation to keep customers coming back.  Cons: you have to work on things which the instructor wants to work on and not necessarily things you need to improve on; talent level and needs within the group may vary.

Privates. Pros: can work on techniques most immediately pressing for the player; taught generally by people with soccer experience (but you get what you pay for) and with motivation to keep customers coming back; way to get individual attention.  Cons: can't recreate scenarios involving more than 2 or 3 people; insurance quality may vary; can be expensive; teaching quality may vary; may not necessarily know what the player needs to work on.

Pickup Games: Pros: great way to have unstructured, creative exploration and self-learning.  Cons: hard to arrange in this day and age; liability concerns; usually no correction or supervision of technique.


----------



## soloyosh (Dec 18, 2017)

I’m sorry, I still don’t understand why pick-up games are hard to arrange. LOL. What is the challenge?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 18, 2017)

Chalklines said:


> ...........


Are those dots a flat lining heart rate monitor?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 19, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I’m sorry, I still don’t understand why pick-up games are hard to arrange. LOL. What is the challenge?


more location than getting kids out. although we have had issues even getting kids to show up to state cup in the past. bet if I put scrimmages together Id get kids out who have gone missing the last few weeks


----------



## zebrafish (Dec 20, 2017)

I agree with a couple things said already based on my own experience:

1. Seems kind of young to start private sessions in an '09 player, but it's your money and who are we to say what you do with it?

2. Some players do fine in a small group, others may benefit more from 1 on 1; it is about knowing your kid and their personality. I've noticed my kid does better in 1 on 1 environment. Not worried about "looking stupid" if there isn't a friend there-- more willing to relax and take some risks and make some mistakes. That is my own kid's personality foible.

3. Having an objective is really helpful. In terms of my own kid, initial goal was about correcting shot technique. We have achieved this more or less. In the process, we also developed the "weak foot" to the point where it is no longer "weak". Next, we're moving on to improving 1v1.

4. Improvement is slow and continuous. Hence the belief in the "privates" concept over a period of time vs putting your kid in a 3 day camp that may not have staying power.

5. I would never avoid a scrimmage or game due to fear of litigation. The world is filled with crazy people. Live your life. Don't live it in a bubble.


----------



## KR16 (Jan 4, 2018)

soccerchauffer33 said:


> My 2009 son wants to try some privates over the winter break. Located in Oceanside. Any idea what an hour cost or even a half an hour session.


Check out SDFC they train out of Del Mar.  it’s a training academy and a supplement from club training.  Very good program in place


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Jan 4, 2018)

soloyosh said:


> I’m sorry, I still don’t understand why pick-up games are hard to arrange. LOL. What is the challenge?


That's easy parents don't have time to take theirs kids out to the park to play or let them go on their own because of fear. Another possibility is that kids get too much homework now than before.


----------

